# Hello from KY, U.S.!



## sweetpea (Jan 6, 2011)

I am not a mouse breeder, actually, but I do love pet mice. I am hoping to find a couple female mice to replace one of ours (my daughter's actually) who is going to have to be euthanized soon. We don't want the sister mouse to be alone, and I would rather adopt some pet quality mice from a responsible breeder than buy from a pet store.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish I was closer, I have 11 pups that at the moment I only plan on keeping maybe 5 of. I hope you find someone closer to you.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

What part of KY are you in? There are a few breeders around KY, for sure.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I lived in Berea until last month! Welcome!


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

What a small world, I stayed in Berea, KY for a week this past September for the World Equestrian Games. Very lovely town, and as friendly of people as I've met! I had a great experience and I loved KY. IS it as good mouse country as it is horse country?! LOL


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No, I was the only Kentuckian who fancied mice. Herman lived very close, though, in Ohio, and Jenny lived four or five hours away in Tennessee.

Kentucky is famous for our bourbon, but we're more famous for the horses, being the horse capital of the world. There are horses....well, everywhere. And people pay more money for race horses than I'd pay for a house. It's taken very seriously there and when people asked questions about mouse shows, I'd find that I'd usually draw parallels to the horse fancy rather than the dog fancy just because there are so many horse people around. 

I heard it said all the time that Kentucky had more horses than people, but I think that was more of a touristy salespoint than truth. Even so, there are _a lot_ of horses.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome, hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL I am a horse person so I loved the horses everywhere, horses are my BIG and EXPENSIVE hobby, while mice are so cute and little and pretty inexpensive comparatively Plus horses can't live in my house and sit in my hand...


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

A little story. Last summer my former boss was at the Equestrian Games in Lexington (about 35 minutes south of where I'm from). This was an enormous event with people from all over the world, and the state government actually provided for every single elementary school student in Kentucky to be able to go see the horses if they wanted. Anyway, my boss found a men's watch lying on the ground in the parking lot near her car, and called around and couldn't figure out to whom it belonged. She called various people and asked about lost-and-founds, but nobody knew so she put the watch up and forgot about it. She didn't take it all that seriously, since it was just a watch. A little while later, after the Games were over, she took it to a jeweler and asked if they could identify it or tell her anything about it.

Apparently it was a rare specialty watch, quite old, encrusted with real jewels, made in Europe (Switzerland, if I remember correctly) and worth tens of thousands of dollars. She never did locate the owner, since by the time she realized what it was, the Equestrian games were over and all the people had dissipated back to their own states and countries. She is now the default owner of a very expensive men's watch. As far as I know, she is just holding onto it until and unless the person who owns it comes forward.

I don't think that would ever happen at a mouse show! :lol:


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

It's sad that the smaller the animal the less concerned with much the genereal public and those involved seem to be. Saddly rabbits are regularly stolen at shows. Ok not totally regularly, you can't say its going to happen at this show but not that so we'll skip the first. But you hear about it more than I think one should. I wish more people were honest like your former boss.


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, what a story! The people that are involved with such a high level of the horse sports are usually super wealthy. I guess if they were that concerned about the watch they could have contacted the people in charge of the facility - truthfully I bet they figured it was as good as gone because in most parts of the world you don't find such decent honest people! They probably never realized that someone might have actually tried to return it. Thats a cool store thanks for sharing!


----------

